# Talk about flashlight collection..check this out



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 8, 2007)

He have my vote for president if we every have a flashlight nation.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZOunBD_BnEY

-E


----------



## a4d (Dec 8, 2007)

DAMN!!! i agree He should run for Prez.

I saw the black G2 on the shelf, it moved to fast to recognize anyothers (for me at least)


----------



## adamlau (Dec 8, 2007)

I wonder which of those are his personal faves and daily carries...


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 9, 2007)

I saw and recognized a Thor, an Energizer 2-cell light (I think it's the one that can use either AAs, Cs or Ds) and a PT Surge. Saw another bigger PT light, but don't know what it is.  I think I saw an Inova X0 too.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Dec 9, 2007)

Damn, and I thought I was bad. LOL
Pretty insane collection but there are quite a few cheapie lights in there. I don't remember who it was but someone posted pics of his collection which was on a bookshelf. It was mostly smaller pocket lights but it was incredibly large with LOTS of expensive lights and what not.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 9, 2007)

I would love for Size15 to make a similar vid for youtube.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 9, 2007)

look like someone is afraid of the dark too eh?


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 9, 2007)

What? No Eveready 2D incan. Seriously though, that is quite a collection and a reason to switch to rechargables.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 9, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Damn, and I thought I was bad. LOL
> Pretty insane collection but there are quite a few cheapie lights in there. I don't remember who it was but someone posted pics of his collection which was on a bookshelf. It was mostly smaller pocket lights but it was incredibly large with LOTS of expensive lights and what not.



Search for Frenchy.


----------



## LarryC (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a small collection. Link below.


----------



## a4d (Dec 9, 2007)

LarryC said:


> I have a small collection. Link below.


HOLY CRAP i guess you're just praying for a power outage huh?


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 10, 2007)

I've disabled the signatures, can you post the link Larry?
Thanks


----------



## LarryC (Dec 10, 2007)

www.hometown.aol.com/ljcharnes


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 10, 2007)

Holy **** 
Nice collection
Ps:can you legally purchase police lightbars?


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 10, 2007)

Tachikoma said:


> Holy ****
> Nice collection
> Ps:can you legally purchase police lightbars?


 
I have a feeling Larry is an LEO. Call it a hunch. 

Laws vary. In some places, you can legally buy the type of lights that LEOs use in unmarked vehicles.


----------



## Bloodnut (Dec 21, 2007)

I think homeskillet is afraid of the dark.


----------



## ampdude (Dec 22, 2007)

I think I would organize them better or invest in some kind of cabinet or safe for them..


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Is this guy the flashlight grinch?


----------



## Crenshaw (Jan 1, 2008)

as per one of the comments, he needs less plastic....i think i saw an M3 regular head...

All the same i wouldnt want THAT many lights just lying around, imgaine trying to find an LOD or ARC in that heap....

I have a dream of setting up a huge cabinet with that grey foam you see in suitcases which store guns in the movies... , so i can cut it out to each flashlight's size. Better yet, a walk in wardrobe..

Crenshaw


----------



## Illum (Jan 1, 2008)

when the thor popped up I thought...P0w3rN0oDL3!

interesting....I think a couple guys here can top that...exclusive of the reviewers
say this guy for example 
or Tanasit, not in quantity, but in quality...and guns too

Larry, did you steal a green blinker from a construction site?


----------



## LarryC (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't afford alot of hi-tech quality flashlights like alot of guys around here. Police work doesn't pay that good around here.

The green blinker was given to me. The newer ones like the green one are LED.


----------



## Illum (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't actually steal one....I found one half buried under dirt some half a decade ago....took some and cleaned it, where I found 2 12V cells that looked exactly like the 6V lantern cells we know:thinking:

I don't know what I did with it, but since our last move I have yet to figure out where to start looking


----------



## tanasit (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Illum_the_nation since then my collections grow perhaps 25%, so when I take the pictures a week or so later I had to take a new pictures again. Oh I forgot to mention my watch collections for over 25 years....at least 200 pieces me think.

Latest:








Illum_the_nation said:


> when the thor popped up I thought...P0w3rN0oDL3!
> 
> interesting....I think a couple guys here can top that...exclusive of the reviewers
> say this guy for example
> ...


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 6, 2008)

Sinjz said:


> Search for Frenchy.



Who's Frenchy  :wave:


----------

